# Dumb question about using table top Z fasteners...



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

So I am wrapping up my table build, and I purchased the Z-style fasteners. I ran the groove along the insides of the aprons. So, here's my question (it seems dumb, but, whatever)...

When I install these, should I push the fastener until it bottoms out in the slot, and screw it to the top, or leave more play? We're in the peak of the annual humidity right now, so I don't think the top is going to get any wider. I figure by bottoming them out, it'll give the top room to shrink, without pulling the clips out of the grooves.

The installation pictures/directions I've found all pretty much say to put them in the groove and screw them to the top. I would think that if you put them all the way in the groove in winter time, when summer rolled around and the top expanded, you pull out screws, have buckling, warping, etc., and vice versa if installed shallow during summertime.

If it matters, the top is 23" deep, and the distance between the upper stretchers is about 18".


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

From the things I have read and pictures I have seen in WW magazine, they recommend to back it off 1/8" from the end.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The top isn't going to change in length, so for the clips on the ends of the table it doesn't matter. If you have installed them on the sides, then you should leave room for movement.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> From the things I have read and pictures I have seen in WW magazine, they recommend to back it off 1/8" from the end.
> 
> - mrjinx007


Thanks for the response, Jinx. I was just thinking about this, and was thinking of bending a piece of 12ga wire (around 1/10th inch), so I could insert it into the slot as a spacer, fasten the clip, then pull it out, and repeat for each one.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> The top isn t going to change in length, so for the clips on the ends of the table it doesn t matter. If you have installed them on the sides, then you should leave room for movement.
> 
> - bondogaposis


I'm doing them at the ends and on the sides, and I also have a front-to-back support piece, through-tenoned w/ pegs into the aprons, halfway between the legs (this table is 72" long), with grooves in it. Installation instructions recommended one every 8-12". I bought way more than I need from CS Hardware, they were $0.06 each.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Leave a space on the ends. The exact spacing is not needed.
I put them all around the top in slots I cut with my biscuit joiner. Never felt comfortable cutting long dados in the aprons. In my mind it just seems like weakening the strength of the "z" clip attachment.
Bill


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

This is exactly why I prefer figure 8 fasteners. Use a Fostner bit to cut a shallow mortise in the rails, and screw them in place. They naturally let the top move, yet feel firmly anchored.

The last time I used the Z style fasteners, I felt like the top was going to fall off as we carried it into the house. Not good.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have to agree with pinto. I ordered some figure 8's from Amazon and they are stout and a lot thicker than I thought. Installation is very simple and you have a 360 degree range of motion for those difficult places.


----------

